# Topics > Risk of AI > Mass surveillance >  "Transparent Machines", short film, Mike Winkelmann (beeple), 2013, USA

## Airicist

Director - Mike Winkelmann

----------


## Airicist

Transparent Machines
November 6, 2013




> We are the Transparent Machines
> 
> Our society is obsessed with the conflicting concepts of transparency and privacy. We are “outraged” by the actions of the NSA, yet continue to willfully upload more and more of our personal information to Facebook and Google. This film explores the contradictory nature of our actions and beliefs regarding transparency.

----------

